# can a Trek 1.2 take a 10 cog?



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a 9 speed cog on my 2011 Trek 1.2, can I upgrade to a 10 cog?
I realize I have to up my STI to a 10 cog. Looking into 105 STI's. 
Does the 105 STI have a triple chain ring left?
Thanks


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Yes*

Most modern wheels are spaced for either a 9 or 10 speed casette. To use a ten speed casette you install a spacer under the casette.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

And to answer your second question, yes, 105 has a triple. So you can order a set of 105 levers for a triple and you should be good to go. They at the ST-5703 levers.

And as a bonus you would now get all internal cable routing too.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

See my comments in your compact/triple thread - same issue - whether it's sensible to spend money changing/upgrading the bike. No knock on the bike, but I'd just ride it as-is and save money for a new bike.

9 to 10 speeds is really, really a minor, maybe even non-existent "upgrade". I don't know anyone running 9 speed that upgrades just to get that 10th sprocket. I ride both 9 and 10 speed and it's meaningless difference, funtionally.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

When going to 10 speed is it a larger 10th cog or smaller?


----------



## Brian_Trek1.5 (Oct 12, 2011)

My 2012 1.5 is a tiagra 10 speed


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

is the 10th gear larger than 28 or smaller than 11? Or is it in between somewhere?


----------



## Brian_Trek1.5 (Oct 12, 2011)

sorry do not have the answer to that ? But I like the setup on my 1.5


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

osteomark said:


> is the 10th gear larger than 28 or smaller than 11? Or is it in between somewhere?


In between. You don't get a bigger or smaller gear (although you can, but that isn't dependent on it being 10 speed). The more cogs there are, the smaller the jumps between gears. It's a finesse thing, not a go faster or climb better thing.

Also, I agree with the comment above about spending money on a 1.2. You can if you want to; it's your bike. I'd buy a new bike with the components you want (which will also ultimately be cheaper) and sell the 1.2 or keep it for crappy weather use.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Platypius,
The price sometimes seems a lot more expensive to get the whole bike new for what you want.
If I bought a Trek 1.5 it would have been over $1000. So now I have the 1.2 for $650 + $75 for the lightly used Tiagra STI and cranks. Now is probably close to the 1.5 1.5 except mine has Sora FD. 1.5 may have Tiagra.
If there is <500mi on decent components why not upgrade. 
I guess I'm a pessimist that feels you cann't get a decent price for your used stuff even if well cared for. Plus listing it, and having to deal with haggling for the end price ...etc.


----------

